# Naming contest!



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

oooow. Fun! Okay.
1. a. Black Clouds Rolling (not exactly fem, but matches coat )
1. b. Dutches Von Black Cloud
2. a. Solid Milk Chocolate 
b. Chocolate Divine
3. a. Black Jackey Blue
b. Blackbird Mach three
4. I Am Nobility
Forever Young
5. a. Like No Other
b. No Contest


Okay, maybe not so good, but it was fun!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

why not use their registered names, though?


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

they are just random pics i found on the internet i have no idea what there real names are!


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

1. painted gypsy girl//////////// white socks 
2. Rolling Thunder////////////// brownie star
3. Blackened lady///////////// burnt ash
4. Roasting Chestnut//////////// Dynamic kiss
5. Dark Royal mister////////////// Midnight dancer


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I shall play, too.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Legacy's Crackin' Girl
Proper Penny 

2. Winsome Gent
Forty-four Magnum

3. Shadowmere (any Elder Scrolls fans?)
Sinatra's Soulsake

4. Bobby Blacklegs
Rockin' Horsefly

5. Moses With A Gun
The Matrix

((Is that Gypsy really a mare? To me it just screams stallion quality.))


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I shall play, too.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ((Is that Gypsy really a mare? To me it just screams stallion quality.))


 IDK! Like i said just random pics!


----------

